# Is it weird to have two fursonas?



## Zyren_EX (Jun 26, 2017)

I have a main fursona 



Spoiler: Simon (aka Raz)











 and a secondary fursona 



Spoiler: Casey











I identify more with Raz but I created Casey first and spent a lot of time designing him. So I don't want to just scrap the guy. I don't feel like calling Casey an OC either tho. He's so much like me it'd just be weird saying he wasn't a sona of mine...

So anyway I've been calling him my secondary fursona O_O Cause I saw a few other people having secondaries... but I was wondering how common that actually is. Do a lot of people have multiple sonas? And if so, what's your reason?

Just carious ^_^


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 5, 2017)

Well, I don't know. And since no one seems to have replied first I'll step right up.
I personally have one fursona, and the rest are characters. Maybe some here and there represent a few different aspects of my personality, but you couldn't call any of them me except for this one.
Some people do have multiple fursonas, I don't think it's that uncommon. But it's not something I'd expect of everyone.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 5, 2017)

No, not at all. It would be weird if you have 5 or more.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 5, 2017)

I think it's cool to have more than one fursona. You could use each one as a different profile/personality on a profile. Idk I have three sooo...


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 6, 2017)

I've seen this come up a few times, sometimes with a shapeshifting solution to bind them together.


----------



## TheRabbitFollower (Jul 9, 2017)

Nope! Live the furry life you want, mate; Have as many fursonas as you deem appropriate.


----------



## Ryon (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't think it's weird, because you can focus in diferent characteristics of your personality in each fursona.
For example, now I only have one fursona, but I'm thinking about having a second one because I have two oposite sides on my personality.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 13, 2017)

It has become so commonplace in the fandom It would be more weird not to...


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 21, 2017)

I just have one fursona, though I do have another character who kinda fills the role of secondary fursona, I just don't tend to use her as the main though she is essentially a character very similar to my fursona.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 21, 2017)

Well, you can do erotic roleplays with yourself when bored, so while weird, it's certainly practical...


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 21, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Well, you can do erotic roleplays with yourself when bored, so while weird, it's certainly practical...



Uhhh yeah no. Erotic RPs aren't really my thing >_<
Plus even if I was into it, putting an Asexual character with a Demi-sexual 
character that has no genitals LOL Don't think much would be going on there XD


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 21, 2017)

It not weird at all really. If I am understanding fursona correctly, they are either pretty much a representation of you, or parts of you. If people change, why not sonas?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 21, 2017)

Baby, you can do whatever you like


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2017)

Some people have 10+. I wouldn't call them weird, just.. Weird.

IMO, having only one Fursona allows you to dedicate yourself to that one, enriching him/her in terms of experiences, likes/dislikes, etc. Making one character unique.


----------



## sbm1990 (Jul 22, 2017)

I wouldn't call it weird at all, tbh.


----------



## snowyfursuitlover (Jul 29, 2017)

I have 7


----------



## ViviansThingStuffs (Aug 7, 2017)

I think it is really useful to have multiple sonas as a way of exploring multiple facets of one's personality. I have a primary fursona and two secondary fursonas.

My ring tailed lemur girl, Vivian, is modeled to be as accurate to the real thing as possible. She has my body type and the personality I have in real life. She is also my go to for drawing edgy gore art as well as a catch all character for themes I feel my other sonas are poorly equipped to explore.

I have a secondary sona in my Lioness, Keyah. She is a lot bubblier and less reserved than Vivian and also has a more idealized body type. She is a combination of who I am online and around friends with who I would ideally like to be. 

My other secondary is my Ibex, Vilethean. I think of her as being the embodiment of what I must avoid becoming. She is an exaggerated personification of all my bad traits given a face and a backstory.


----------



## pandasayori (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't think it's weird at all! I've seen a number of profiles with primary and secondary fursonas listed, some even have a third. I think it's really interesting to have more than one fursona. Especially if they reflect different areas of yourself.


----------



## Loffi (Aug 7, 2017)

I used to think it was really odd to have more than one fursona because I could only attach to the one I had. Now I have two myself. As individuals, our personalities are always evolving and expanding and I don't think it's uncommon for that to come out in our sonas.


----------



## Liyah (Aug 16, 2017)

I thought it was weird, then realized I love too many animals to just have one. I wanted different representations of myself! Like, I have a cocker spaniel as my main fursona, because I need a reminder of my own dog; then a brown capuchin because I believe it fits my personality, plus monkeys rule; and then an otter which is not exactly a fursona but a representation of my most relaxed self I guess? And I plan on doing more, like a mouse. To be honest, if furries are a hobby then enjoy it fully.


----------



## raptonx (Oct 10, 2017)

Horse/dragon/dolphin, that last one I do not use much really, I have had a few come and go that were more or less ideas rather then official sonas in the 16+ years that I have been in the fandom.


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 10, 2017)

I have three fursonas but one of em has become less like a sona lately and more like just a character who should have a place in my worldbuilding. So i guess i actually have two fursonas? My primary is Ryujin, a dragon and the character in my propic. The other is a cat named Larimar.


----------



## Storm38 (Oct 11, 2017)

I dont have 2 fursonas (Been thinking of it though)
But I do have multiple sonas. About 5 I think? But the one I relate to the most is my neko which is my profile pic.


----------



## DarithePomsky (Oct 11, 2017)

Well I have 2, a pomeranian x husky mix with a dark aesthetic and a pink poodle with a cute aesthetic. They both represent a different part of my personality which was intentional :3 So, I don't really find it weird to have 2 fursonas ^u^


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 12, 2017)

Just one.  He's enough to keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> I have a main fursona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I technically have two fursonas. One of them is for the stuff I keep away cuz of her personality of being promiscuous and sneaky. She doesn't have a lot of personality since I hardly ever use her beyond drawings (ones that are safe to show without feeling guilt,) and my main fursona (Amber,) is the one I use 99% of the time where she has more character and is my mascot for everything.


----------



## Bonbon (Oct 17, 2017)

I have four, but whether they would be considered by others to be 'sonas or Characters is debatable and blurred. They each more or less equally represent aspects of my personality, in both negative and positive ways. But they also give me opportunities to dissect myself a bit, and categorize certain traits and responses from different viewpoints. They can argue or conflict with one another, or compliment each other, depending on the issue at hand, which I think is realistically a fair cross section of almost any thought process. It's just a more creative method of externalizing and examining your psyche, through more easily digestible bite sized bits.

Not only that, but dividing those aspects across a small, complex cast of characters is, I think, far more engaging to content viewers, rather than fronting a single fursona who may not always accurately represent everything you wanted them too. Because they ARE self representative, the way other people interact with and digest your 'sona can have a pretty big affect, especially in the cases where that fursona is in effect a therapeutic outlet of sorts. So even just from a self care point of view, sometimes it may be healthier to divvy yourself up a bit more, and in different perspectives, to engage different people.

It really is to each their own.


----------



## BuddahDragon (Oct 18, 2017)

I have 5, my one main Sona named Reigna the Arctic  fox and my secondary Sona named Zishu the coyote. Reigna is the softer side, the shy, quiet side and Zishu is the wild, crazy, silly side of myself. The other three are WIPs so I may or may not use them as sonas but possibly characters for my art.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

I wouldn't say its weird... I was originally a panda.. but mostly because that was my world of warcraft main, and he just really fit me, he was also my first fursuit, but my lion is really more me... I have adapted him to be my one and only, I had a hard time getting myself used to not being the panda, but I still wear the costume from time to time.


----------

